
Marketing for Engineers: Curated list of resources to grow your product - adamnemecek
https://github.com/LisaDziuba/Marketing-for-Engineers
======
ahmed_sulajman
Wow, thanks for sharing! This collection helped us a lot. We really hope
fellow makers will find it useful as well.

Also, we'd be glad to hear any feedback or thought you, folks, have.

------
LisaDziuba
thanks for sharing my list! We put there all useful articles we have during
the last 2.5 years of running our startup. hope, it will help to other
founders as well!

